# Merc 5hp 2 stroke



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

I had an old 'rude 4hp that'd do that.
Run great all morning, try to restart and it'd sputter, wouldn't catch, flooded.
If I tapped on the float bowl with the back end of a screwdriver, then tried,
she'd fire up and would run fine until the next stop.
Ended up doing a rebuild of the carb when I figured out the float valve was sticking.


----------

